# looking for the rust product sold at shows



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, can anybody help,


we bought a rust fighting product from one of the motorhome shows,loverly guy, used to have a big wad of wire wool that he had treated with the product, we bought some and it was great, and needed some more and still had the bottle, so managed to get in touch, but now changed van, work not motorhome, and need to get into the sills etc with rust inhibitor, the other van was in great condition at a very old age, but lost the bottle, so cant remember the guys name.

thanks mags


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Mags,

https://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/shows/show/the-national-motorhome-show/exhibitors

If you look through the exhibitors it might jog your memory.

Drew


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks drew,


thats the problem, havent seen him at the last couple of shows, he said his son was going to take over selling the product, but we could buy it of ebay, but have forgotten the name of the product, cracking stuff, you could put it in a spray bottle and spray it on, or it came with a sryinge, that you could use to get into the inside of doors etc, the last van we bought was a real rustbucket, bernard and david sorted all the rust on the outside, and sprayed it before painting, and inside door panels etc they used the sryinge, it never got any more rust. now we want to do the same with this van.


mags


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

If you do find out what it is can you let me know please Mags, have a couple of areas i need to treat.

Sue


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi most rust treatments are similar in that they eat into the rust and turn it into oxide

i would contact some of the advertisers on ebay and ask them what there product does

jenolite is also popular

barry


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, 

this stuff also prevents rust, thats how he sold it at the shows, he had two big bundles of wire wool, one untreated and one treated, and he had them fasten to the back of his van, the untreated bundle was almost rusted away, and the other was almost perfect, he reckoned that he treated it almost 3 years before, we bought one tin, tried it and it was so good a year later bought more, the van was an old ford, and round all the windows it was rusting away, with that stuff on it never rusted anymore.

we sold it for double what we paid for it 8 years later......good stuff.


mags


----------

